

Starting up? Forget about Mark Zuckerberg and go listen to Gary Vaynerchuk - morganwilde
http://morganwilde.tumblr.com/post/56330354653/paul-graham-recently-posted-an-article-titled-do

======
morganwilde
This is just one example where going out of your circle of heroes, you can
find great insight. Issues often come up, when engineers only learn from
engineers and then hit a wall of reality. I do realise, that Gary is not
extraordinarily outside of the Valley culture, but he's a good start.

